
Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos gives $2.5M for Washington gay marriage law - sethbannon
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0712/79052.html
======
ddt
On the one hand, a referendum supporting marriage equality has never passed a
vote of the people in the US. On the other hand, Microsoft, Amazon, Boeing and
Starbucks are rarely on the losing side of issues in Washington. It's an
exciting time to be a Washington state voter.

